# Ideal substrate for foreground carpeting plants?



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Smaller plants do better in finer substrate; nutrient rich substrates like dirt/ADA & similar grow those better. However, in CO2 enriched waters, water column does a lot of work and pool filter sand or Eco-complete will do just fine


----------



## andriyandroshchuk (Mar 26, 2011)

i got 1mm fine black controsoil from amazon. seems to work awesome so far.
looks exactly like ada amazonia


----------



## peggysplanted (Jan 31, 2015)

Get the classic eco-complete. My DHG carpet is growing really nicely in it.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

andriyandroshchuk said:


> i got 1mm fine black controsoil from amazon. seems to work awesome so far.
> looks exactly like ada amazonia


Controsoil (or the more expensive brand names soils like ADA) would be ideal, as they are both fine grained and nutrient rich.

Pretty much any finer grained substrate will do, as long as its also got the ferts that are needed. I use Pool Filter Sand as its cheap, and I've got several larger tanks. But I also have laterite and Osmocote+ capsules to provide nutrients.


----------

